# Not-Halt Kopplung zu Fremdanlagen



## Andy79 (10 März 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe zum Thema Not-Halt Kopplung zu Fremdanlagen eine Frage.
Konkret haben wir eine sichere Kopplung mittels PN/PN Koppler zu einer Fremdanlage. Gekoppelt wird ein Not-Halt Signal.
Bei Auslösen des Not-Halts der Fremdanlage verhält sich unsere Anlage wie bei einem eigenen Not-Halt. Sprich alle Antriebe werden in den sicheren Halt geschaltet, die Betriebsart wird gestoppt.
Nach Rückstellen und quittieren des Not-Halt an der Fremdanlage werden die Antriebe wieder freigegeben, nach anschließendem "Start Ein" wird die Betriebsart wieder gestartet, der Automatikbetrieb wird fortgesetzt.
Dieses Verhalten deckt sich m.E. auch mit der Maschinenrichtline, welche folgendes dazu angibt:



> Wenn das NOT-HALT-Befehlsgerät nach Auslösung eines Haltbefehls nicht mehr betätigt wird, muss dieser Befehl durch die Blockierung des NOT-HALT-Befehlsgeräts bis zu ihrer Freigabe aufrechterhalten bleiben; es darf nicht möglich sein, das Gerät zu blockieren, ohne dass dieses einen Haltbefehl auslöst; das Gerät darf nur durch eine geeignete Betätigung freigegeben werden können; *durch die Freigabe darf die Maschine nicht wieder in Gang gesetzt, sondern nur das Wiederingangsetzen ermöglicht werden.*



Nun verlangt man von mir dass unsere Anlage nach einem externen Not-Halt und anschließender Rückstellung und Quittierung, selbstständig wieder anläuft
Daher meine Frage ob grundsätzlich unterschieden wird zwischen internem/externem Not-Halt bzw. ob dieses Verhalten so überhaupt erlaubt ist.
Die Anlage steht übrigens in den USA.

Gruß Andy


----------



## jora (10 März 2016)

Hallo Andy79,

ich sehe Not-Halt=Not-Halt, egal welcher Ursprung, hat ja schließlich einen Grund, dass das Signal einen sicheren Halt auslösen muss.
Das "schöne" an deine Situation ist, das die Maschine in den USA steht, somit gilt die MRL dort nicht (außer privatvertraglich gefordert).
Ich würde dieses Verhalten der Maschine ablehnen, außer es pricht ein sicherheitstechnischer Grund gegen den dauerhaften Stillstand, z.B. Absaugung gesundheitsschädlicher Gase. 

Ob diese Aussage dir wirklich hilft weiß ich nicht, da es so klingt als ob du von deinem Chef diese Forderung erhalten hast. Da kannst du dich nicht wehren sondern nur ein Protestschreiben loswerden.

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Fabpicard (10 März 2016)

Allllso... Wenn die externe-Maschine nach der Not-Halt Quittierung damit auch direkt wieder in Gang gesetzt wird. Ist nur entscheidend, ob Deine Maschine von der Quittierungsstelle der ext.-Masch. ausreichend einsehbar ist, damit diese "mit gestartet" werden darf...
Ist sie nicht ausreichend einsehbar, dann Muss die Stelle zum wieder in Gang setzen an einer ausreichend einsehbaren Stelle sein. Also nicht mit anlaufen lassen...
Alternativ hierzu gibt es auch die Möglichkeit, deine Maschine in einen überwachten Sicherheitsbereich zu packen, so das diese von "Überall" gestartet werden kann und darf 
(Sorry für die Ausdrucksweise, wenn ich aus den PILZ-Unterlagen zitiert hätte, wäre es nur noch schlechter geworden   )

MfG Fabsi


----------



## RobiHerb (10 März 2016)

*Sag (schreibe) NEIN*



jora schrieb:


> Hallo Andy79,
> ...
> Ich würde dieses Verhalten der Maschine ablehnen, außer es pricht ein sicherheitstechnischer Grund gegen den dauerhaften Stillstand, z.B. Absaugung gesundheitsschädlicher Gase.
> 
> ...



Das sehe ich auch so, gibt wahrscheinlich Ärger aber besser als ggf. mit Amerikanischen Rechtsanwälten im schlimmsten Fall darüber verhandeln, ob Du in den Knast gehst oder sie Dein Haus bekommen.

Wenn Du Kollegen hast, das ganze mit denen diskutieren und  gemeinsam dem "Anweiser" sachlich entgegentreten. 

Sowieso scheint da einiges falsch zu laufen, gibt es kein Software Review, keine Qualitätssicherung?

Schon zur eigenen Sicherheit sollte ein fachlich kompetenter Kollege mit Dir in einem Review das System durchgehen und auch protokollieren.
Wenn das "4 Augen!" angesehen haben, kann man Fahrlässigkeit oder gar Vorsatz Dir kaum noch anlasten.

Wenn es kritisch wird, rettet jeder zuerst einmal seine eigene Haut und der kleine Inbetriebnehmer steht allein im Regen.


----------



## LargoD (10 März 2016)

Ich würde denen anbieten, auf der Schnittstelle zur Fremdmaschine einen Eingang "Externer Start" anzulegen. Dann sind die anderen in der Verantwortung, ob sie diesen "Start" nach Quittierung des Nothalt automatisch bringen oder nicht.
Gruß
Erich


----------



## Andy79 (11 März 2016)

Danke zunächst mal für die rege Teilnahme. 
Um noch etwas Licht ins Dunkel zu bringen. Es handelt sich hierbei um Fördertechnik (Rollenförderer) von denen grundsätzlich erstmal wenig Gefahr ausgeht, wohl aber vom 700kg schweren Skid der transportiert wird. Auch ist die Anlage von der Quittierstelle wenig bis gar nicht einsehbar, befindet sich außerdem auf einer anderen Ebene. Dies ist dann zugleich auch die Erklärung warum ein automatischer Wiederanlauf gewünscht ist, keiner hat Lust die Treppe raufzulatschen um die Anlage wieder zu starten. 
Ich sehe aber im Prinzip sind wir hier einer Meinung, ich würde mir nur wünschen irgendein Papier in der Hand haben zu können was meine Meinung belegt, da wie bereits festgestellt wurde die Maschinenrichtlinie hier keine Anwendung findet. Dabei sind die Amerikaner grundsätzlich beim Thema Arbeitssicherheit sehr viel strenger, wer schon mal dort war weiß was ich meine.
Alles sehr widersprüchlich.
Die Idee mit dem externen Start nehm ich mal mit, obwohl mich auch das nicht so ganz zufrieden stimmt. Aber besser als ein automatischer Wiederanlauf ist es alle mal. 

Gruß Andy


----------



## Chrigu84 (11 März 2016)

Vielleicht hilft das noch etwas weiter (Auszug aus EN13849.1):
"Das Antriebselement zum Rücksetzen muss ausserhalb des Gefahrbereichs und an einer sicheren Position mit
guter* Einsicht zur Überprüfung, dass sich keine Person im Gefahrbereich befindet, angebracht werden*."

Ist die Übersicht nicht gegeben, muss ein anderes Quittier-Verfahren angewendet werden. Hier spricht die Norm weiteren Quittiertaster an welche in einer gewissen Reihenfolge quittiert werden sollten. Die Person welche die SF quittieren möchte muss zwangsläufig den Gefahrenbereich durchlaufen und hat somit die Einsicht.

Gruss Christoph


----------



## Proxy (25 März 2016)

Hallo Andy,

ich hätte da noch ein paar Fragen ....
Wieso schaltet ihr die Anlage aus? Sie ist so wie du schriebst nicht im Sichtbereich des Not-Halt Elements und muss somit auf die Fremdanlage nicht wirken. Es ist ein einfacher Stopp der immer zu Stande kommt wenn keine neuen Teile in die Maschine gefördert werden.

Somit umgehst du all diese Problem.

Gruß


Andy79 schrieb:


> Danke zunächst mal für die rege Teilnahme.
> Um noch etwas Licht ins Dunkel zu bringen. Es handelt sich hierbei um Fördertechnik (Rollenförderer) von denen grundsätzlich erstmal wenig Gefahr ausgeht, wohl aber vom 700kg schweren Skid der transportiert wird. Auch ist die Anlage von der Quittierstelle wenig bis gar nicht einsehbar, befindet sich außerdem auf einer anderen Ebene. Dies ist dann zugleich auch die Erklärung warum ein automatischer Wiederanlauf gewünscht ist, keiner hat Lust die Treppe raufzulatschen um die Anlage wieder zu starten.
> Ich sehe aber im Prinzip sind wir hier einer Meinung, ich würde mir nur wünschen irgendein Papier in der Hand haben zu können was meine Meinung belegt, da wie bereits festgestellt wurde die Maschinenrichtlinie hier keine Anwendung findet. Dabei sind die Amerikaner grundsätzlich beim Thema Arbeitssicherheit sehr viel strenger, wer schon mal dort war weiß was ich meine.
> Alles sehr widersprüchlich.
> ...


----------



## Andy79 (29 März 2016)

Sagen wir mal so, ein kleiner Teilbereich der Anlage ist (wenn auch schlecht) einsehbar, der Rest wenig bis gar nicht. 
Die sichere Kopplung und wer was ausschaltet ist so vom Kunden gefordert.


----------

